
The wearable device that allows you to log your mood - hhs
https://www.ft.com/content/e2829a66-be77-11e9-9381-78bab8a70848
======
potatogod13
behind paywall :(

~~~
recrudesce
Google the article header, and you can click through from Google to see the
article. Seems the paywall kicks in for HN referrals.

